# Fuel Tank Pick-Up Problem?



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> On the way back to Bahia Honda from the Contents Monday my friends 1996 Maverick with a two stroke Yamaha 90 just quits in the channel between Cutoe and Big Spanish. Crank, crank, crank, won't start. I tell him he's out of gas, and of course he says there is no f'n way. I say pump the bulb. So he does and finds its soft, but it does prime and firm up. He cranks it up, we just get on plane, and it dies again. Bulb is soft and won't prime this time. We can see a good fuel level in the tank, we measure it and the gas is over 6" deep in the tank. WTF
> 
> Fortunately we had cell phone coverage and he does the phone-a-friend. We go through some Q&A to agree the engine is not getting fuel and that bringing out a portable tank and hose would eliminate our fuel system problem and get us home.
> 
> ...


Good lesson. I guess my answer would depend on the cost of each option and how much he likes the boat and motor. Also if anything else major is due for replacement.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

pt448 said:


> Good lesson. I guess my answer would depend on the cost of each option and how much he likes the boat and motor. Also if anything else major is due for replacement.


He loves the boat and has no desire to have anything else. If Maverick still made that 17' boat without the pocket/pad and the large center rear storage with a small crab well on the stern port I think some people would buy it
.
He just bought a new custom aluminum AmeriTrail for it last year, and his 2008 Yam 90 is running strong.
I think the pick-up would cost him $100 installed, the tank around $750, and the whole system maybe $1000. The BMT with a new fuel pick-up would probably sell for $12k.

Its got the classic faux leather non-skid that I don't think anybody can do anymore.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> He loves the boat and has no desire to have anything else. If Maverick still made that 17' boat without the pocket/pad and the large center rear storage with a small crab well on the stern port I think some people would buy it
> .
> He just bought a new custom aluminum AmeriTrail for it last year, and his 2008 Yam 90 is running strong.
> I think the pick-up would cost him $100 installed, the tank around $750, and the whole system maybe $1000. The BMT with a new fuel pick-up would probably sell for $12k.
> ...


In that case I'd do the whole system if he's got the cash, if not, just the pick up and save for when the tank does finally go. Sounds like he'd regret selling it.


----------



## Bryan_G (Sep 22, 2014)

http://www.westmarine.com/buy/moeller--fuel-pick-up--14070817

Super simple. Done.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Sounds like if you've definetly identified the problem being the pickup has a hole in it, and when fuel is below that level it's sucking air and not fuel. Replace the fuel pickup, problem resolved. If there are other issues that's a whole new problem.

Also sounds like if this is the problem you suggested solution to pump fuel inot gatorade bottles as a short term get home solution would fail as the pickup would suck air and you'd get no fuel.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

krash said:


> pickup would suck air and you'd get no fuel.


I would stick the fuel hose through the fill cap to the bottom of the tank and bypass the tank pickup so it wouldn't suck air to fill the bottles with the bulb as a pump.....then do same thing in the bottles with the hose connected to the engine.

The crimp type hose clamps on the fuel water separator connections that you have to cut loose with cutting pliers was the step that stopped us from using the fuel hose. We could have cut it off, but we already had another solution in play.

It came out best in the end because all he has to do now is change a $20 pick up without replacing the clamp to reconnect the hose to the separator.

All my hose clamps are screw type that are easy to take loose and put back so I won't have that problem.


----------

